# Hand em over.....



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think if he was able to do this, it will start a revolution !!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's why he hasn't already done it.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I think if he was able to do this, it will start a revolution !!


 I'll be right behind you! along with 3+ mil. other REAL AMERICANS... Come and get mmmm...


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I know quite a few law enforcement officers, and NONE of them will obey an order to confiscate guns from law abiding citizens.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If they could do it, they already would have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got that right !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never heard him make an intelligent statement yet unless it was a prepared speech done by someone else.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The way the wheels coming apart on his presidency, I don't think he has enough credibility to accomplish this. Being a mid term election year I believe too many members of Congress would be afraid to take a stand on one side of the fence or other fear of losing votes.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ruger said:


> The way the wheels coming apart on his presidency, I don't think he has enough credibility to accomplish this. Being a mid term election year I believe too many members of Congress would be afraid to take a stand on one side of the fence or other fear of losing votes.


I'll agree with you to a point. I think something bad is going to happen before November election. Just my opinion/thoughts.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they wont do it for the same reason the Japanese never attacked our mainland


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Mav3rick40 said:


> I'll agree with you to a point. I think something bad is going to happen before November election. Just my opinion/thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


You could be right....unfortunately !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

hassell said:


> I've never heard him make an intelligent statement yet unless it was a prepared speech done by someone else.


Iffy, at best. Just say'in. Molon Labe.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Exercised our 2nd amendment right today and guess what? Nobody was harmed or killed?!? Must be because they weren't assault guns.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Exercised our 2nd amendment right today and guess what? Nobody was harmed or killed?!? Must be because they weren't assault guns.


thats because those are " BIDEN approved" weapons


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure the kick-off confiscation campaign would go as smoothly as the health care campaign. I'm not worried.

I'm sure it would go as well as the deportation of illegal aliens. I'm not worried.

I'm sure the new laws would be as clear as our tax codes. I'm not worried.

...And If I'm completely wrong on these, them I'm completely right in the fact there is no Federal LE with any kind of man-power enough to accomplish this. This alone makes talk of confiscation laughable.

On the other hand: They will nit-pick at every action, magazine, import, sale, bullet, micro-stamp...you name it to hinder the exercise of this right. Frankly, I foresee the day, when lead is banned as a health hazard. They will do anything to drive up cost or availability of ammo. I would also see the day, when they take whacks at reloading claiming you need some sort of Hazardous Material/Manufacturer's License.

Here this is political, but it's a general observation/statement. A big problem with Americans and our News Media and our Govt. IS THAT WE ACTUALLY THINK THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT CAN ACCOMPLISH THINGS. The only things they do well is maintain the military and the mail. (Thanks to the professionals in our Armed Services.) Just about everything else should be done at the state and local levels. All the federal banter accomplishes little and if it does succeed it's too late, too out of step and WAY too expensive. Don't give the Feds that much credit. Oh, they are good at taxing too.

The increasing Fed power over the States is the real issue and the Feds maintain it with the greater power to tax, then dole back out to the States provided the States agree with the Fed. ...It's called "Grant Money".


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow thats a good one -- but so true. Just look North if you want a good example of how screwed up things can get with too much Federal Power.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fact:They Are After Your Guns and Here is the Proof

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2014/06/20/fact-they-are-after-your-guns-and-here-is-the-proof/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pakalert+%28Pak+Alert+Press%29


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Keep hammering, no excuses


----------

